# Bullfrog Tadpoles?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I had Big bullfrog tadpoles in my pond last year. My little grandkids had a ball catching with a butterfly net, and observing them in a minnow bucket abt mid summer. This year, I noticed them close to shore SHORTLY AFTER ICE-OUT!(kids found them again, great fun!) I couldn’t believe the frogs bred and eggs hatched that early! Anyone observe this before?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Big tadpoles!(And yes, they look like good bass bait!)


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I had bunch of then plug my pond pump.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Those are most likely tadpoles from last year. It can take up to three years for bullfrog tadpoles to metamorphosize. In Ohio, peak breeding season is May through July.


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)

American toads mating this week. Bullfrogs just sitting on edge watching as of now


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

DiverDux said:


> Those are most likely tadpoles from last year. It can take up to three years for bullfrog tadpoles to metamorphosize. In Ohio, peak breeding season is May through July.


Makes sense, I guess I assumed they hatched new crop every year! Some of these were growing tiny rear legs which I couldn’t believe was possible this soon(from this year’s new crop). These have no problem heading into deeper water when someone walks along the edge. Last summer they’d just try to hide in shallow water. Kinda tells me my big bass are not there any longer?😕


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Just to be clear, bullfrogs do reproduce every year. The maturation process from fertilized egg->tadpole->adult can take up to three years. You will most likely have multiple age classes present in your pond.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I NEED A FEW FOR MY LITTLE POND


----------

